# What would you rate this?



## ddog27 (Sep 5, 2006)

What would you rate this turn in box? I worked hard on this turn in with Thom's son and I thought it looked great. I will post what I got for appearance later.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

cant see it.  came up to a log in screen


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2006)

A clever way to get membership number up I see...


----------



## ddog27 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry!! I reposted the picture. I thought I could just link to the picture posted on another forum. I was being lazy!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not sure on a number, but, 

1. I would like to see some sauce on it...
2. I think there is too much green going on in the box.  I think the lettuce would have been enough, the parsley is a little over the top.  

Other than that, it looks good to me! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2006)

agreed on with the green taking some attention away from the meat.
I'd also try to make the meat a little shiner, indicating juiciness.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2006)

I understand what you're trying to do with the parsley and it's OK, but my first impression when I enlarged the picture was, "too much green."

Secondly I agree with Cappy, a little spritz of something for a little sheen on the meat would be good....it doesn't look that dry though to me.

Remembering that it's a meat contest and not a lettuce and parsley contest, just judging the appearance of the meat.......solid 8.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 5, 2006)

My initial thoughts was a 6. The meat seems to be overwhelmed by the garnish. The bark is all the dark pieces, I think it shows better if you mix the chunks with the inner pieces that have that nice pink smoke ring. Pork doesn't show well so you have to shine it up with something. After looking at the box more I would probably score it up to a 7.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

My question is could it be construde as scalpting the meat?  Or am I just reading into it?


----------



## oompappy (Sep 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> My question is could it be construde as scalpting the meat?  Or am I just reading into it?



Looks like maybe he's trying to show 6 identifiable portions? As, stated in the KCBS rules?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 5, 2006)

WEll, I'm guessing you got disqualified for "marking?" You have made a definite pattern there. If this is a KCBS event you would be OUT! Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Woody, please explain how that would be marking?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Woody, please explain how that would be marking?



marking/sculpting. It would be the same as forming it in the shape of his initials if I interperet the rules correctly. You do not have to "show" 6 definite "portions" of pork, I believe. It cannot be something where a judge could open the box and say "oh, there is Dog's turn-in".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't think that, but I haven't judged. It isn't much different then when you turn in 6 pieces of chicken, or 6 ribs.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> marking/sculpting. It would be the same as forming it in the shape of his initials if I interperet the rules correctly. You do not have to "show" 6 definite "portions" of pork, I believe. It cannot be something where a judge could open the box and say "oh, there is Dog's turn-in".




Woody, I think that's a legal entry, KCBS has ruled that you can turn in 6 piles of pulled pork even if you use a ice cream scoop. I've sen entries like this as a judge and a table captain.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 5, 2006)

WEll, Rich, you have more experience than me, so I'll defer!  I've not seen any that look much different from one another.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 11, 2006)

Woody is probably right on the DQ at a KCBS contest.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 11, 2006)

It's legal.  If there are any questions of marking it is to be brought up to the table captains who, in turn, will rule it legal there or go to the KCBS reps onsite with the question.  The KCBS rep will say it's legal...or should.  When I took a judges class they said this was legal.  

I would give it a 6 for presentation.  Too much green and not enough bark.  Maybe make bigger piles and mix in bark with it. Easy on the parsley.


----------

